# Airventure Oshkosh 2015



## Micdrow (Mar 26, 2015)

I know its early yet but cant wait all ready, Below is some of the things already scheduled to show up.

Massive B-52 to Land in Oshkosh | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh
F-22 Returns to AirVenture in 2015 for Heritage Flights | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh
World's Only Flying Privateer Finally Heading for Oshkosh | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh
Canadian Lancaster Bomber, B-25 Returning to Oshkosh | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh
EAA AirVenture Warbird Air Show Schedule Confirmed | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh
http://www.eaa.org/en/airventure/ea...015-harrier-coming-back-to-airventure-in-2015
http://www.eaa.org/en/eaa/eaa-news-...-11-worlds-oldest-airworthy-jet-returns-to-us
http://www.eaa.org/en/airventure/ea...ture-to-host-world-record-sky-diving-attempts

As of right now the B-29 Fifi scheduled to fly in and the B-29 Doc is still going to try and make it to Airventure as well. 

I will try and keep you informed as I find out more info here and probably where pictures will be posted in July


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2015)

Looks like a good line-up Paul - and I didn't know there were any Privateers still flying. Goes without saying ... pics, pics, pics !


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2015)

Wow....


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 28, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Looks like a good line-up Paul - and I didn't know there were any Privateers still flying. Goes without saying ... pics, pics, pics !



Thanks Terry and I will, hoping to be able to climb inside of her as well. That's the goal at least.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing the pics Paul !


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2015)

Couple of more surprises coming this year. Just submitted my week off of vacation so getting ready for this in July 

F-100F Super Sabre to Make First Visit to Oshkosh | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh
F-35 Lightning II Poised to Make AirVenture Debut | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 15, 2015)

Another reason to come this year 

Wooden Wonder: Rare Mosquito Added to Oshkosh 2015 Warbird Lineup | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh
Warbirds in Review 2015 Schedule Announced | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 18, 2015)

For those of you who cant make it to Oshkosh you can still see a part of free. If officially does not start till Monday but you watch as it start to fill up here.

EAA AirVenture Webcams Streaming | EAA AirVenture Oshkosh


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2015)

Good to know, will check it out.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 20, 2015)

Just a few I took today for Day 1 at Air Venture EAA.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 20, 2015)

Wicked paint job on this aircraft.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2015)

Great shots Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 21, 2015)

Many thanks, a few more before I leave for Day 2


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 21, 2015)

Here are a few from Day 2. Hope you like them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 21, 2015)

Few more of the day.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2015)

Lovely shots Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks Hugh, Day three I spent 12 hours there, I will post more pictures but here are a couple.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 22, 2015)

Great photos, Paul!

Looking forward to more!

By the way, have you run across Eric yet?


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 22, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Great photos, Paul!
> 
> Looking forward to more!
> 
> By the way, have you run across Eric yet?



Oh yeah, seen Eric every day this week so far and thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 22, 2015)

3 more, took close to 450 photos today. So have to reduce them down in size to post as most of them are round 10 meg per picture till I reduce size


----------



## at6 (Jul 22, 2015)

Great shots. Gives me a huge pain in a$$ because I'm not there. Any T-6 shots coming up?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2015)

Great shots Paul!


----------



## rochie (Jul 23, 2015)

Really nice Paul, great timing on that P-40 shot !


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks guys, here a few more


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2015)

Few more including a few you don't see to often including the first public showing of the YF-35 lighting, also had the pleasure of a YF-22 Raptor 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2015)

at6 said:


> Great shots. Gives me a huge pain in a$$ because I'm not there. Any T-6 shots coming up?




Will get you some in my next batch


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2015)

Few more this week


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2015)

Great stuff Paul !


----------



## at6 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you for the T-6/Harvard shots. Those beat porn every time.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2015)

Great pics here Paul!

Gotta make it down there some day.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks guys, will post some more when I get back today. Heading out there again now


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2015)

Lovely shots Paul!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2015)

Sweet Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2015)

Few more shots


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 24, 2015)

Very jealous Paul. Many great shots there.



Geo


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Very jealous Paul. Many great shots there.
> 
> 
> 
> Geo



Thanks Geo!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2015)

Great shots Paul!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2015)

Great stuff Paul !


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2015)

Had a chance to add a few more today


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2015)

Good shots again Paul !


----------



## N4521U (Aug 2, 2015)

Wonderful pictures.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2015)

Excellent shots Paul!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 4, 2015)

Great pics Paul.

I realy need to get back to Osh one day !


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2015)

great pics Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks guys!! I have more just need some time to go through them. Maybe this weekend I will get a few more up


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2015)

look forward to 'em mate!


----------



## at6 (Aug 9, 2015)

If I were there, I would feel as if I had died and gone to heaven.


----------

